# Aquatuning Prime



## chaotium (28. September 2017)

Guten Abend

Und zwar bin ich gerade etwas angepisst. Gestern ist mir die Pumpe der Wakü kaputt gegangen.
Ich hab dann gleich bei euch eine Bestellt via Prime.
Heute morgen dann die Email um 9 Uhr schlag mich tot bekommen dass die Ware verpackt wird, da kam freude auf.
Heute Abend dann geschaut, keine Email für Sendungsverfolgung. Hab dann in mein Konto geschaut und siehe da,
es wurde nichts versendet.
Ich dachte bei Prime werde ich bevorzugt???

Wann bekomme ich nun meine dringend benötigte Ware und der größere Ärger deshalb für Prime als Bevorzugung für den schnellen Versand, was jetzt nicht erfolgte.

Eigentlich hätte ich jetzt den Aufschlag wieder gerne zurück erstattet...


----------



## blu-skye (28. September 2017)

Die Versandbestätigung kann noch heute kommen. Manchmal kommt sie halt leider spät...


----------



## blu-skye (28. September 2017)

Es gibt auch leider ab und zu Überschneidungen:
wenn kurz vor dir einer die Pumpe als letztes Stück gekauft hat, dann kommt  sie dann Tag später von  einem anderen Lager zugeschickt, manchmal sogar aus dem Ausland, wenn es sein muss (Polen, Tschechien).


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2017)

Die Aqustream war mit über 50 Stk betitelt und in meinem Account bei bestellungen steht Ware wird verpackt.

Ist halt schon ******** wenn man von so einer dummen Pumpe abhängig ist


----------



## blu-skye (28. September 2017)

Du hast sie aber nicht von einem Dritthändler gekauft?


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2017)

Nein bei Aquatuning ^^


----------



## blu-skye (28. September 2017)

Ja, dann hast  du nicht die Versand Garantie  von heut auf Morgen... Es sei denn, es stand da Verkauf durch Aquatuning / Versand durch Amazon, dann müsste es schnell gehen 

PS. gut, dass ich in meinem System 3 Pumpen eingebaut habe  Das ist aber ein anderes Thema


----------



## SpatteL (29. September 2017)

@blu-skye:
Er hat bei Aquatuning bestellt, nicht bei Amazon!
Aquatuning bietet auch ein "Prime", das heißt bei denen aber nur, das man bevorzugt bearbeitet wird.


----------



## blu-skye (29. September 2017)

Alles klar.
Ich war nicht drauf gekommen...


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> @blu-skye:
> Er hat bei Aquatuning bestellt, nicht bei Amazon!
> Aquatuning bietet auch ein "Prime", das heißt bei denen aber nur, das man bevorzugt bearbeitet wird.



"Bevorzugt" XDDD
Dauert nur knapp 2 Tage 

EDIT: Gerade reingeschaut. Es tut sich immernoch nichts. BIn gerade an Protest Mail schreiben...


----------



## blu-skye (29. September 2017)

Bei Aquatuning dauert es ab Bestellung der Lagerware bis zum Erhalt der Sendung leider mehrere Tage...
Mit Prime kann man es wohl um einen (zwei?) Tage verkürzen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2017)

blu-skye schrieb:


> Bei Aquatuning dauert es ab Bestellung der Lagerware bis zum Erhalt der Sendung leider mehrere Tage...
> Mit Prime kann man es wohl um einen (zwei?) Tage verkürzen. Bin mal gespannt.



Bei mir nicht, Wenn ich vor 12 bestelle, dann erhalte ich in der Regel meine Ware am nächsten Tag.
Aber man braucht dann nicht dich mit Prime rumwedeln, wenns dann länger dauert

Ich hab meine Ware immernoch nicht erhalten, obwohl der Versand erfolgte. 

BRAVO AQUATUNING!

Ich werde in zukunft meine Waren anderst beziehen.


----------



## Amigafever (13. November 2018)

Ich kaufe mittlerweile grundsätzlich nicht mehr bei Aquatuning wenn es schnell gehen soll! Keine Ahnung was bei denen intern nicht funktioniert aber der Versand ist da seit Jahren extrem lahm! Kein Vergleich zu zB. Alternate.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. November 2018)

Ich hab da bis jetzt einmal bestellt, und das ganze Zeug war am nächsten Tag schon bei mir Zuhause...
Schade, dass hier irgendwie keiner direkt von AT aktiv ist.


----------



## chaotium (1. Dezember 2018)

Die haben sich hier komplett verkrümmelt. Aber wundert mich nicht wenn man so ein Mist produziert.


----------

